
Ask HN: What are the best working side-income ideas for developers? - thakobyan
I&#x27;d like to know your story of generating a side-income as a developer? Was it hard to figure out which path to take? How did you earn your first cents? Or anything you want to share. Thanks!
======
joshdance
I don't want this to be the default answer when anyone asks about side
projects, but [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)
has some great interviews.

------
godzillabrennus
Mentoring/tutoring is never a bad way to make some side money.

[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/) is a place to start.
There are plenty of other ways to go about it.

------
nhayfield
buy bitcoin, monero, and neo. wait 2 years. profit.

